# Monday Afternoon 7/6/15



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Gonna make a late run tomorrow from the end of the dike. All artificial out of the boat as I have a few cuts & scratches on my legs & not going to take a chance w/ the bacteria. 2:30ish till near dark. Wife doesn't want me to go alone, but I gotta run the Jack with or without you. Text 832-seven 2 five-430-five...Tks...Robert B.


----------



## Salty-Noob (Jun 9, 2015)

Have you found a rider? Good possibility I will already be out there and wouldn't mind not having both feet on solid ground.


----------

